# Substitute for a drill press? Favorite benchtop tools?



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm setting up a new, small shop on a budget. Not my "forever shop", but it will have to do for now.

I'd like to see if I can get by without a drill press. I don't think I want a benchtop model because I don't have enough benchtop real estate to leave it set up all the time, and at >100 lbs I'm not thrilled about retrieving it from its storage shelf and heaving it up onto the bench.

I''ll continue to scan Craigs List to see if a good floor model appears in my area. In the meantime, can anyone recommend guides/jigs that will help me get drill straight and accurately with just a hand drill? And for that matter…a good hand drill, as my Harbor Freight model seems to have gone walkabout.

And, for what it is worth: if you have any favorite benchtop/portable tools, I'd love to hear about them. I'll put them on my list for future expansion.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

-Drill Guides are available for about $30. But they don't typically get very good reviews. If a drill press isn't in the cards, you'd probably be better off just free-handing for the time-being. Afterall, once you do get a DP, the drill guide would become yard sale fodder. 
- I bought a Makita, 3/8" corded hand drill about 12 years ago. I've used the hell out of it and it's still going strong. I paid a bit extra for the Makita over cheaper brands, but considering how often I use it…..it was money well-spent. I also have a Craftsman Nextec cordless drill that I use for standard-duty stuff. It works well too. 
- A drill press is a VERY useful tool for woodworking and a variety of other trades. While I bought my floor DP for woodworking, and thought I'd only use it occasionally, I find myself using it WAY more often than I thought I would for all kinds of odds n' ends. That said, you should definitely try to add one to your shop.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I absolutely hate those drill guides. I can do better freehand.
You can make more accurate holes using a block of wood with a guide hole in it.
I have a large bench top type DP. 12" 16 speed, 3/4hp, 42" tall model from HF.
It does not save any space, because it requires a small 24" tall table to mount it on.
But, it was a bit less cost and I use the base/table for storage.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Seems like if you have room for a floor stand model drill press you could also use a benchtop model with a shop built stand…

Just saying…

Herb


----------



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

The benchtop machines all involve compromises. In return for that, they are "portable". But I think they are in fact too heavy to actually move around. So rather than buy one and and buy or make a permanent stand for it and give it a permanent piece of real estate, I'd buy a used floor model instead. Not too much difference in cost, no difference in footprint, and fewer compromises.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I started out with one of those drill guide things, Vermont American, that you clamp your drill into. Not worth the scrap metal price I got for it when I was done… What a piece of junk! Too hard to make useful, and when I could get it to work I could easily get better results freehand… I honestly wish I hadn't wasted my money on that stupid thing.

I don't know how cramped you are on space, or funds, but just for consideration… I bought my floor model drill press from Craigslist for $75.00. I see bench top models all the time for $50.00. A typical 10" bench top drill press averages a little over 50 lbs.

I have back problems, and a tool stacker system where I keep my bench top tools on a series of shelves and simply pull them out, albeit carefully, when I need to use them… The system works very well for me. http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/01/welcome-to-my-shop-tour-for-2014-i-used.html scroll down to about mid page to see the tool stacker. I have since put the Ridgid sander on there. I didn't have enough brackets when I took that pic is all…

If even that bit of weight is more than you want to deal with, you might consider building a flip top cabinet and using it to hold your drill press, and another bench top tool like a mortiser, or lunch box planer.


----------



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

I also have back problems. How on earth do you get those things off those shelves and to your bench.

The flip top idea interests me. I'm off now to Google it!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

A self centering doweling jigs can substitute for a DP in a pinch.
I actually bought a benchtop mortising machine before I bought my drill press. I use them both, but I use the mortiser much more frequently. It is a Delta brand, but there are several good brands available. Woodcraft typically sells their Wood River brand mortiser for around $200 on sale. 
Suddenly mortise and tenon joints become fast, easy, reliable joints.

As far as the drill, for building furniture I can't imagine a better fit than a compact 12v Li-Ion drill. I have the Dewalt 12 volt driver and impact wrench, and really like them. I use the driver more than the impact wrench because it has a clutch.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

A drill guide will get you far. I used one for about 8 months before I found a cheap drill press. I still pull it out occasionally when i need to drill a straight hole in something I can't take to the drill press. It's very useful.


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

The Big Gator Tools V-Drill Guide seems to get the best reviews. I have the two rod with plastic base kind that I still use occasionally, if I absolutely need to- but it wasn't my finest buy. i later got a cheap but useable 11" benchtop DP that I'm happy with. I can still lug it around (barely).


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't get by without a drill press. You can, I did for many years and when all I was building was furniture it wasn't a big deal. But now I have a drill press and can't imagine working without it. It isn't true for everything but sometimes a cheap tool is better than no tool and it is true of a drill press. Now mine isn't "cheap", it's just old, an old Jet that I bought fairly cheap from a local woodworker. Keep an eye on Craigslist and contact your local WW club if you have one.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

I just purchased a drill guide to drill some holes in a 2×4 foot RAS table…probably the worst product I ever purchased just completely useless. I could drill without it more accurately. I pitched the thing in my land fill bucket and rigged up stands to drill it on my drill press instead.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think the big advantage of bench top drill presses is that you can build a nice cabinet under it with drawers and shelves and you can put it on wheels. You get more storage and portability for the same real estate.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here ya go Harvey. There is no difference in my bench model vs the floor model except for the longer post. I saw them sitting side by side.
http://lumberjocks.com/MT_Stringer/blog/37301

Mainly I didn't want a floor model because I have a small work area so it needs to be portable. I built my own cabinet and now have everything I need for drilling/sanding operations in that cabinet.

I agree with others, the little drill guide sucks big time (I have one).

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Hey Harvey:*

Below is a picture of my DP. Use it Constantly. Very happy with it. Lowes $148. Never use the Lasers.

This is a LINK to a Project on here for a DP Table I Designed and Built. Actually there are 2 Parts.

It's now sitting on an Auxiliary Table (2'x4'...4 Hour Build) Along with my Table Top Bandsaw. Might have a Pic in here of that also.
====================================================================










====================================================================










====================================================================

Hope It's of some help.

*Rick*

*EDIT:*

Just thought about making them easier to move around. I Bolted 1/2" Bases on both of them and Epoxied some Old Useless Sanding Pads on the Bottom (Sanding Side In) that they easily Slide around on and also cut down on the Vibration, therefore Noise.

*Found a Pic of that also and added some Notes to make it more understandable.*
===================================================================


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I find I can drill more accurately with a brace and bit than I can with a handheld electric drill. Probably because of the slower speed and the fact that your hand is in line with the bit instead of being at a right angle. I have a (floor model) drill press, but often find myself using the very old-fashioned method of setting two squares up (or a square and a bevel for angled drilling) and using my hand and eye.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Leave it to a CANUCK to use a Brace & Bit in place of a New Fangled Electric Drill!!

*GOOD FOR YOU!!! *

I also Enjoy using Hand Tools. I even SAND By Hand while my Orbital sits on the shelf.

Rick: (Also A Crazy CANUCK)


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Where I think the drill press shines is with larger bits.

I've drilled 2" dia. with a Frostner bit using a 7 amp spade handle drill (which cost almost as much as a HF DP) but it sure is a lot easier on a DP.

If you're ever drilling tap holes in metal, you need to keep the bit from wobbling, so you get an accurate diameter and keep the hole plumb to the work face. No troubles on a DP.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

My back issues aren't an issue as long as I am standing. I use a step stool to get UP to where the higher tools are, and then pull it to me, then back down the stool slowly, and then walk to the bench and hook it up.

I am not really lifting anything shy of the Ridgid sander, which is really light, and a GOOD reason it is stowed on the bottom…

I am not going to lie to you and say this is a cure all. It works for me for now. I am already considering making long term changes if things get worse.

IF I couldn't do the tool stacker, I would rpobably build 3 of those flip top stands to put the sander / scroll saw, one to put the jointer and planer on, and one to put the Ridgid sander and sharpening station on. However that is a bunch of work, and might gobble up more space than you have. I don't know. Another option is…

#1. Mount your bench tools to mount boards, using carriage bolts slightly recessed to the mount boards, you want the bottoms smooth. The mount board should have enough extra sticking out from under the tool so that all your mount boards can be the same size. .
#2. Attach some sort of slide. Gluing felt fabric to the bottom of the mount board is the simplest, and works very well as long as it doesn't get snagged. 
#3. Build a bench big enough so that you can line your tools along the back, and slide them, the one you are going to use at a time to the front of the bench, and clamp it to the bench to secure it.

With the above solution, there is no lifting involved, however it does eat up more floor real estate than the tool stacker concept.

Another concept I have seen, while being a bit more difficult to build is a bench with slide up mount boards / trays. I believe I saw it spring loaded or something. Wish I could explain it better, or find it. I think it was maybe from Shop Notes. Sorry I just don't recall… Seemed pretty complex so I ignored it.

One tool I have given serious consideration to, although the reviews scare me away from spending the $$ on it is the Jet 10" combination jointer / planer machine. I think if you could get a good one that actually trues up right, it could be a real space saver in the shop.

My shop is somewhat space constrained (Aren't they all?) and I use a floor model drill press. My long term goal is to build a base cabinet to use the space wasted by the long column, but be removable if I ever need to end drill something long… The plan is to store my handheld power drills, drill bit sets, forstner bit sets, individial bits, jigs, etc… in the base cabinet.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

your can set up a Shop Smith and a some RASs to function as a DP.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Actually for a truly space constrained shop, a Shop Smith is a really good solution, and can be had pretty cheap.


----------



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

I've been thinking about a ShopSmith, and am going to a a demo at Lowes next month. Mostly out of curiosity. Maybe at one time a Shop Smith could be had "pretty cheap", but I don't think that is the case any more. I've been using a program to scour all the Craig's Lists in a 600 mile radius for the past month. The cheapest one was $375, and it was a plain "Mark V". If I were going to use it as my table saw, I would need to spend another $1,350 upgrading the tables and fences. If I were to forego the upgrade and use it just as a DP and occasional horizontal boring machine, the footprint is huge: 6' x 2'.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Made this cabinet for mine. Put casters under it and the drawers give me much needed storage.
One sheet of plywood, drawer slides and casters. Really sturdy.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

There used to be a portable drill press in which you would clamp a hand held electric drill. Don't know what they were called. You occasionally see one on CL (usually overpriced). Don't know whether anyone still makes these. I'm not suggesting they could substitute for a real DP, but for someone with not much floor space nor money, one might get you buy until you could work out something better.


----------

